# né



## Eloy1988

Olá todos!
Eu quereva saber o significado da palavra "*né*" como substantivo, nao como partícula em frases como "é verdade, né?". Acho que é gíria do português do Brasil.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Havenard

É uma "question-tag" (tem nome em português pra isso?) Usado pra perguntar se o ouvinte concorda com o que foi dito.

"É verdade, né?" -> "É verdade, não é?"
"Não é verdade, né?" -> "Não é verdade, é?"

Não sei se no caso da afirmação negativa o uso do "né?" no final é 100% correto, mas correto ou não, pode ter certeza que é largamente usado, especialmente porque usar apenas "é?" como question-tag é muito incomum, e as pessoas acabam falando "né?" pra ambos os casos sem perceber.


----------



## Eloy1988

Perdão, mas eu ja disse que não procuro esse significado.
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Olá Eloy,

Por favor, dê-nos um contexto onde você viu a palavra, porque o único _né _que vamos nos lembrar sem contexto é exatamente o_ né_ que você não quer.


----------



## Outsider

Eloy1988 said:


> Perdão, mas eu ja disse que não procuro esse significado.


Lamento, mas _né_ nunca é substantivo.


----------



## jazyk

Eu também nunca vi _né_ como substantivo.

Jazyk


----------



## Bahiano

Tem sim!
né = abrev. de neném, nenê (baby)


----------



## Outsider

Mas isso não faz sentido em:



Eloy1988 said:


> "é verdade, *né*?"


"É verdade, neném?"


----------



## Vanda

Onde, quero dizer, em que lugar/região as pessoas usam né para neném?


----------



## Bahiano

Vanda said:


> Onde, quero dizer, em que lugar/região as pessoas usam né para neném?


Talvez eu o escrevi errado, mas muitas vezes e ouvi pessoas falar, sei lá, "ném" ou "nê".
Foi só uma proposta...será que seja isto o que Eloy está procurando?!?!


----------



## Vanda

É, vamos ter que esperar pelo autor da pergunta para nos esclarecer.  Com respeito a apelidos afetivos, fazemos gato e sapato da língua: mô para amor, nem para neném e por aí vai...


----------



## Bahiano

Outsider said:


> "É verdade, né?"


Oi Out,
isso exatamente NAO é o que Eloy está a pocura... 

E Vanda, sim, melhor esperar à resposta de Eloy


----------



## Alandria

Fico com a Vanda e o Outside, nunca vi isso (ném) na minha vida.


----------



## Denis555

Encontrei um artista português de nome "Né". Né Barros:
http://www.nebarros.com/index.html
Ah, o "né" que usamos e Eloy não quer, não é uma gíria mas uma contração de "não+é". 
No italiano falado hoje em Roma, é comum se ouvir: n'è = non+è. Do mesmo jeito que os brasileiros usam, no final da frase pra confirmar o que se disse.

Mas vamos esperar o Eloy, _né_?


----------



## Eloy1988

Obrigado per todas as suas respostas, mas, infelizmente, eu nao lembro o contexto. 
Eu estava a falar com um rapaz brasileiro e ele disse isso, mas pode ser um error seu o uma abreviaçao.
Porém, eu agradeço a todos as suas respostas.


----------



## Jessica_limab

Bom aquí em São Paulo algumas pessoas respondem "né" sem esmo. Por exemplo:

A:Nossa! Estou com frio!
B:Né.

Eu particularmente odeio quando fazem isso, parece que a pessoa não está com boa vontade de responder, ou simplesmente não tem o que dizer. Não estou certa de que  em outras regiões do Brasil também utilizam o "né" neste sentido, no entanto além da explicação de uso dos demais, só me veio em mente está.

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Outsider

A questão é que não creio que esse "né" funcione como substantivo. Penso que é um advérbio, como "sim" e "não".


----------



## Moixe

Eu acho que o que Eloy quer dizer é _*"né"*_ = _*"não é?"*_

Se a frase que ele quer traduzir e _*"é verdade, né?"*_ eu acho que o mais apropiado é _*"ain't true?"*_ ou em espanhol _*"¿No es cierto?"*_

É isso.


----------

